# A few FOTD's - *NOT dial up friendly*



## SonRisa (Jan 25, 2006)

all from the past few weeks . . .







Eyes: Soft Brown in the crease with 224 brush, Silverblue shadestick on lid with Loungewear over it using a 236 brush, Silvercharm on Browbone with 275 brush, Trousseau on outer lid/crease with 222 brush, Goldenaire pigment on inner eye with 275 brush, Titillate on outer eye with 275 brush. Engraved on top and bottom waterline, Loungewear over Light As Air underneath bottom lashes. All Black Fibre Rich Mascara and Strut on brows.

Cheeks: Titillate and Pink Opal pigment

Lips: Dervish lipliner and Lingerie lipstick





















Skin: Microfine Refinisher, Studio Moisture Cream, Moisture Feed Eye

Eyes: Beige-ing shadestick as base, Laze in crease with 224 brush, Sketch in crease with 219 brush and 222 brush, Flammable paint on lid with 236 brush and Thunder on lid with 242 brush. Vanilla on browbone with 213 brush and Pink Opal on inner eye with 213 brush. Blacktrack with 266 brush above upper lashes and below lower lashes. Resort eye khol on bottom waterline with Thunder over it with a 266 brush. Strut on brows. All Black Fibre Rich mascara on top lashes and Zoomblack on bottom lashes. 

Face: Tender Glow Studio Lights underneath eyes and down nose. Summerlily blushcreme on cheeks with 190 brush and Pink Opal pigment over it with 225 brush. Refined Golden Bronzer with 168 brush to contour.

Lips: Dervish lipliner, Lingerie lipstick and Luminary Lustreglass











Skin: Studio Moisture Cream, Fast Response Eye Cream, NW20 Select Moisture Cover underneath eyes.

Eyes: Base light paint, Bamboo eyeshadow in crease with 224 brush, Shag eyeshadow in crease with 219 brush, Bronze pigment on lid with 236 brush and Water Based Mixing Medium, Mahogany eyeshadow on outer lid/crease with 222 brush. Vanilla pigment as browbone highlight with 213 brush and Pollen eyeshadow on inner most eye with 213 brush. Blitz and Glitz Fluidline above top lashes and below lower lashes with 266 brush. Engraved powerpoint on upper waterline and Tendered powerpoint on lower waterline. Sugar Half lashes and Zoomblack mascara. Strut with Shag and Folie on brows.

Cheeks: Refined Golden to contour with 168 brush, Gold Deposit Mineralized Skinfinish on cheeks with 187 brush and Fix + and New Vegas Minerlized SkinFinish to highlight cheeks with 192 brush.

Lips: Flash of Flesh lipglass.












Eyes: Jewel Blue, Plumage, Juxt, Sunday Best, Beautiful Iris and Shimmermoss.

Cheeks: Posey and Pink Opal

Lips: Magenta and Lingerie 











Eyes: Soft brown, Sunday best, Flirty Number, Taupeless, Pink Opal and Carbon. Stiletto liquid liner, engraved and fibre rich mascara.

Cheeks: refined golden

lips: Currant and Pink Maribu






Eyes: Motif, Mythology, Sketch, Shadowy Lady


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jan 25, 2006)

WOW. these are incredible, so gorgeous!


----------



## kradge79 (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm always amazed at your work...excellent!


----------



## Incredible (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow.  I especially LOVE the jewel blue etc. eye.  Beautiful!


----------



## Joke (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow you are so hot!
You are really talented!
If only you lived in Belgium (or I in San Francisco: even better) I would go to your counter every week!


----------



## Pei (Jan 25, 2006)

You're the cream of the crop. Purrrfect.


----------



## JJones (Jan 25, 2006)

-


----------



## nikki_v83 (Jan 25, 2006)

*****


----------



## SonRisa (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nikki_v83* 
_Omg...AMAZING! Please tell me about Laze. I've never heard of it! Is it new???

My favorite is the Jewel Blue, Plumage, Juxt, Sunday Best, Beautiful Iris and Shimmermoss look. it's spectacular. I will have to try it! Great job!!!_

 
Thanks! Yea you should try it. I love working with different, bright colors. Laze is in the Laze Eyes quad with the Beauty Icon collection


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 25, 2006)

You put us all to shame! You are gorgeous and so is your makeup. I wish I had 1/10th of your talent!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 25, 2006)

amazing!! these are all incredible. you look like a model


----------



## Riet (Jan 25, 2006)

perfect! i love all!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 25, 2006)

All of your looks are beautiful. Your really talented.


----------



## missytakespics (Jan 25, 2006)

love the gold one!!
girl your hair is getting LONG!!!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 25, 2006)

All are gorgeous! You've just created about 12 new lemmings for me, lol.


----------



## user4 (Jan 25, 2006)

yay!!!!! i missed ur FOTDs so much!!! i love these looks OMG!!! i need to start saving them of something so i can attempt the copy!!! LMAO


----------



## mellz (Jan 25, 2006)

Totally hot! Love the second 1


----------



## KJam (Jan 25, 2006)

Each one of those is stunning - I can't pick a favorite! You are very talented, both in your color combinations and your application.


----------



## MACmermaid (Jan 25, 2006)

every one of these looks is perfection!  excellent (and inspiring) work!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 25, 2006)

You are one talanted girl, you never cease to amaze me. I cannot pick one favourite because I love them all.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 25, 2006)

I am sick with envy,....Wish I could have you do my MU sometime!! You bet if I am ever in San Fran I may just visit every MAC store there lookin for ya,....


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 25, 2006)

very pretty!!


----------



## devin (Jan 25, 2006)

very pretty! i especially like the one with you outside wearing the gold. it really makes the color of your eyes stand out!


----------



## Gabriella (Jan 25, 2006)

WOW! Those all look awesome! I really like the second and the fourth looks!


----------



## moonrevel (Jan 25, 2006)

Ack!  Thunder over Flammable is the hotness!  *runs off to try it*


----------



## star1692 (Jan 25, 2006)

omg girl you are amazing! i want u to be my personal make up artist!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 25, 2006)

Each one is awesome!  I can't say which i like the best, but i love the black currant under Pink Maribu.  You are bad for my obsession.


----------



## justchar (Jan 25, 2006)

I love you when you wear Lingerie on your lips. Its lovely it makes me want it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love all these looks especially the first and second. Hotness <3


----------



## stacey (Jan 25, 2006)

beautiful as always risa! i think im planning a trip up to frisco this summer... imma go visit you and maycher!


----------



## User34 (Jan 25, 2006)

luv your work girl! Do you use a base for your shadows? The colors always seem  to just show up so good.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 25, 2006)

Um, you are fucking H*O*T! I definately missed your FOTDs! I was having withdrawls.


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 25, 2006)

All beautiful (of course)


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jan 26, 2006)

*Speechless....*


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 26, 2006)

love it mamas! all of it!


----------



## linz_v (Jan 26, 2006)

I love that look of you outside! The makeup is subtle yet beautiful, and you look "sunkissed".


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 26, 2006)

wow.


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Jan 26, 2006)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...uejuxt/124.jpg

i'm in LOVE with this!!


----------



## Piaqua (Jan 26, 2006)

You do a perfect crease better than anyone I've ever seen. I am so jealous of both your skills, and how gorgeous you are! All those looks are to die for, but I think my favorite is the almsot tropical looking one with Jewel Blue, Plumage, Juxt, Sunday Best, Beautiful Iris and Shimmermoss. The lip color is gorgeous too!


----------



## msthrope (Jan 26, 2006)

i especially love the first one and how the shadow is extended.  amazing, as always!


----------



## veilchen (Jan 26, 2006)

You are so beautiful!!


----------



## Bianca (Jan 26, 2006)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pootle_around (Jan 26, 2006)

I wish you would do a tute on all of these!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 26, 2006)

nice...


----------



## Midgard (Jan 26, 2006)

Freakin gorgeous, as always!


----------



## exodus (Jan 26, 2006)

My gosh, how I wish I lived nearby so that I can have my makeup done by you! You're just so amazing! Will nothing look bad on you, girl? You're so gorgeous and super-talented!


----------



## Tessigrl (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_all from the past few weeks . . .














Eyes: Soft brown, Sunday best, Flirty Number, Taupeless, Pink Opal and Carbon. Stiletto liquid liner, engraved and fibre rich mascara.

Cheeks: refined golden

lips: Currant and Pink Maribu
_

 
What order did you do for this on the eyes, I just think it looks great!!!


----------



## SonRisa (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tessigrl* 
_What order did you do for this on the eyes, I just think it looks great!!!_

 
Beiging as a base, then soft brown in the crease with a 224, Flirty number on the lid with a 242, Flirty Number on the outer lid/crease with a 222 brush, Sunday Best on Browbone with a 213 brush and then a touch of pink opal on the inner eye with a 213. Then liner, mascara, concealer . . . brows


----------



## DeyeAenE (Jan 26, 2006)

i love the golden look. hot!


----------



## Tessigrl (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Beiging as a base, then soft brown in the crease with a 224, Flirty number on the lid with a 242, Flirty Number on the outer lid/crease with a 222 brush, Sunday Best on Browbone with a 213 brush and then a touch of pink opal on the inner eye with a 213. Then liner, mascara, concealer . . . brows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Perfect, i can't wait to try this tomorrow morning.... Thanks Risa


----------



## SonRisa (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tessigrl* 
_Perfect, i can't wait to try this tomorrow morning.... Thanks Risa_

 
No problem, BUT I screwed up. I meant to say Taupeless on the lid with a 242 not Flirty Number


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 26, 2006)

How do you always manage to look so fabulous?  And how do you never run out of ideas?!  It's just amazing....


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 26, 2006)

love them all.


----------



## afterglow (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, I LOVE the last one!


----------



## yvannie (Jan 26, 2006)

You look really really good!!!


----------



## Stina (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow these are just AMAZING!!!!! 

In the last picture where you're wearing Motif, how do you get the color so bold? I love the color but I can't seem to get it to show up on me like that.


----------



## marie (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow...i love your makeup skills...you look gorgeous by the way =)


----------



## mooracr03 (Jan 27, 2006)

wow....completely kickass... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, what did you use on your lips in the last pic?


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 27, 2006)

i can't think of any comment cuz everyone already said it. the looks are so perfectly amazing..


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 27, 2006)

Love It! Love It! Love It! Total Hotness!!!!!!


----------



## MelodyKat (Feb 2, 2006)

what brushes do you use to get that crease????? *in awe*


----------



## Mrs Scissorhands (Feb 4, 2006)

I think I prefer you in the neutralish shades rather than the bright out there ones! I like the bronzey shades and the light muaves on you... but still nice looks!


----------



## orodwen (Feb 4, 2006)

damn, woman!  you are sexy as all get out in this pic:






it makes me wanna be a


----------



## bohogirl (Feb 4, 2006)

these are some hot looks - love the gold one outside


----------



## breathless (Feb 4, 2006)

very lovely!


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyKat* 
_what brushes do you use to get that crease????? *in awe*_

 
Which look? I generally use the 224, sometimes the 219 and even the 266 in some cases . . .




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
_it makes me wanna be a 



_

 
lol! I like that pic


----------



## jeweleye11 (Feb 6, 2006)

Amazing! what is on your lips on the last look?


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeweleye11* 
_Amazing! what is on your lips on the last look?_

 
nothing! just the remnants of whatever lipstick I had on . . .


----------

